# Disappearing algae eater, is this safe?



## Stinky

I had been seeing that the algae eater would vanish from the tank sometimes, and I found out it was going up into the external filter. Is this ok and normal, and if not any tips on how to block it? It's a chinese algae eater.


----------



## Sherry

Really watch those chinese algea eaters. They get big and mean. Mine is 6" long and was eating tails off my cory's. I put him in a 10g tank by himself. He is very peed with me. When he knows I am in the room he swims up fast and smacks the lid. I am surprised he has not cracked it by now. If I left the top open even a little he would be out. They will squirm into the smallest places anywhere they can get too in the tank. I cant see it being a problem unless he gets wedged in there and cant get himself out. Mine has re-arranged all the ornaments and all my plastic plants in there. From one side to the other. I don't dare put real plants in there. He is a strong big guy. Is it normal? I don't know what is normal with this fish. They are strong mean non eating elgea machines. I have found a home for this guy. He is going to a member of my local fish club.


----------



## Stinky

The one I have is small, 2 inches, if that, and it might be a midget since they tell me it's two years old. At least I hope it is, but maybe that's wishful thinking. It actually does eat a lot of algae and does not eat regular fish food but I feed it cucumber once in a while. Had it for several months and noticed no growth. I've read up on them and I'm aware of their situation. I won't be able to keep it if it grows full size unless I get another tank just for it, but it was a rescued fish so at the time I took it as it was. Right now it's alone in 10 gal except for some ghost shrimp, which are mostly ignored.


----------

